# MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil?



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

Which gear oil should I use?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (gasdoc)*

5sp G 055 726 A2 75w GL-4
6sp G 052 171 A2 75W80 GL-5


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_5sp G 055 726 A2 75w GL-4
6sp G 052 171 A2 75W80 GL-5


Are you sure about these numbers? I've got G 052 911 A1 for the GTI (02Q 6-speed)


----------



## gasdoc (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (Servo888)*

Yeah I don't know which one to use, and I'd really like to see a DIY if someone knows where to find one?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_
Are you sure about these numbers? I've got G 052 911 A1 for the GTI (02Q 6-speed)

G 052 171 A1/A2
G 052 911 A1 A2
Both are met with the same fluid, 75w80 GL-5.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (franz131)*

ID USE THE MT 90 GEAR OIL. ITS SLIGHTLY THICKER THAN THE OEM ONES LSITED ABOVE. IT DOES WONDERS AND WORKS GREAT. TAKES ANY VIBRATIONS THAT U MAY ENCOUTNER RIGHT OUT!


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: MKV 2.5L MT Gear Oil? (BOUDAH)*

Apparently, they don't have winter in CT.


----------

